# Wild Women of Washtenaw Outdoor Women's Event 5/7 & 8, 2010



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 12th annual Wild Women of Washtenaw (WWOW) Outdoor Women's Event will be the evening of Friday May 7th and all day Saturday May 8th at Washtenaw Sportsmans Club in Ypsilanti, Michigan. http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html
The WWOW event is a great time. WWOW typically has 100 to 150 participants. Some come to learn new skills, some come to refresh and practice existing skills. Some come to enjoy the comraderie of 100+ outdoor enthusiasts in a woman-friendly environment. 
Many women from Michigan Sportsman Forums have attended past WWOW events. Ask and I think they'll tell you that they had a good time.
Participants get their choice of 3 of the 20 seminars, plus camping and campfire Friday night, Friday dinner, and Saturday breakfast and lunch, and a special 12th WWOW T-shirt. See the web site for a listing of the seminars and more information about the event.
WWOW provides all the equipment for the seminars, except for the intermediate archery seminar where archers shoot their own equipment.
We have a special WWOW huntress safety class where you can earn your MDNR hunter safety certification.
The all-inclusive WWOW event fee is $50. 
WWOW participants must be 14 or older.
Participants who are less than 18 years old must be accompanied by an adult. 
I hope you will join us for the 12th annual WWOW event.
Seminar availability is limited and first come-first served. Register early for the best availability.
Lindsey


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Lets get a group to go! It is a fun time. I seem to remember jello shots, shots and well, it was a good time!!! Let's get a pack of us to go!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Lets get a group to go! It is a fun time. I seem to remember jello shots, shots and well, it was a good time!!! Let's get a pack of us to go!


Looks like alot of fun, I have a field trial on the 8th, otherwise I would consider going.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I missed it last year, have been in the past and would love to go this year !!! 

Count me in ....anyone else ??


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

And we'd love to have you join us.

Right now we've got a few more than 70 people enrolled for the Wild Women of Washtenaw - Outdoor Women's Event on May 7 & 8th. All of the seminars have seats available, although some are close to capacity.

The first 11 WWOW events were good times. We're expecting the 12th WWOW event to be a good time too. If you come to this WWOW event with us, it could be a great time. 

See the web site for WWOW details and registration information: http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/

Lindsey


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 12th Wild Women of Washtenaw event at Washteanw Sportsmans Club is history.
It was a great event. More than 130 women and nearly 100 volunteer event helpers, instructors and coaches braved the blustery weather and had a good time.
The shooting classes report that over 7000 rounds and countless arrows were fired downrange. Five new hunters were certified by the huntress safety class. Snareman's new trapping and predator calling classes were a hit. The adventure auto prep class by Ernie from Mullins Auto Service, the beekeeping class, the knot tying, outdoor cooking, Brdhntr's fish ID class, fly tying, map and compass, self defense, falconry, and turkey hunting classes were all fun. Amy Seiniarecki of T&R Taxidermy Art's Friday evening taxedermy demonstration was well attended and I heard a lot of laughs coming from the room. Friday's roast beef and pot luck dinner was great. Saturday's pasty lunch was one of my favorites.
I hope that the those of you that joined us for the 12th WWOW event at Washtenaw Sportsmans Club had a good time and will come again. I hope that those that didn't come to WWOW this year will consider coming to the event next year. 
The next WWOW event will be May 6 & 7, 2011. The 2011 WWOW event information should be posted on Washtenaw Sportsmans Club's web site in late February 2011. 
Lindsey


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm glad it went well and sorry I didn't make it. It's actually a good thing I didn't sign up, my hubby came down with the flu....for the 2nd time! So, I've been staying home, watching him & trying to keep him hydrated. 
Glad everyone had a good time.


----------

